# Today's Hunt



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Today I had the good fortune to get to spend a day in the field chasing jackrabbits and cottontails with SmilingFury. I still haven't figured out how to get close to the jackrabbits, but we did manage to harvest this young cottontail that was perfect for frying.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The snowshoe hares around here are hard to catch too. Looks like you had a really good shot, what size steel bearings were you using?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bill Hayes has an excellent video on YouTube on "flagging" rabbits.

It basically entails taking a pointy stick and a light colored rag with you on the hunt. As soon as you see a rabbit has spotted you (when it sits up, perks up its ears and looks right at you) stick the stake in the ground and tie on the rag so it flaps around in the breeze. Then you gently back up and circle around and shoot the rabbit in the back of the head while it's attention is distracted by the flag.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

@Nicholson Thanks, it was a nice shot. I was using 7/16 steel.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Bill Hayes has an excellent video on YouTube on "flagging" rabbits.
> 
> It basically entails taking a pointy stick and a light colored rag with you on the hunt. As soon as you see a rabbit has spotted you (when it sits up, perks up its ears and looks right at you) stick the stake in the ground and tie on the rag so it flaps around in the breeze. Then you gently back up and circle around and shoot the rabbit in the back of the head while it's attention is distracted by the flag.


Thanks, I'll look that up. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A very fine harvest!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Listen!!! That was a great shot!!! Hope to shoot like that someday.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

mr Cravens is craving some nice fried rabbit for supper.... excellent bag amigo...

CA jacks were said to be really stringy and tough so I never went jack hunting...so I never knew the truth. Would you first pressure cook to par boil them before final fry or are jacks in your area more tender than northern CA ones? Educate me on that. Rabbits here at 9000 ft are miniature creatures and extremely wary, and sort of rare too...so no rabbit in my skillet. All the roaming and fast running sleek dogs in the valley likely dine on them anyway, explaining their rarity.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> mr Cravens is craving some nice fried rabbit for supper.... excellent bag amigo...
> 
> CA jacks were said to be really stringy and tough so I never went jack hunting...so I never knew the truth. Would you first pressure cook to par boil them before final fry or are jacks in your area more tender than northern CA ones? Educate me on that. Rabbits here at 9000 ft are miniature creatures and extremely wary, and sort of rare too...so no rabbit in my skillet. All the roaming and fast running sleek dogs in the valley likely dine on them anyway, explaining their rarity.


Jackrabbits in AZ are likely the same quality table fair as those in CA. It seems that those that take the time to hunt them and prepair them properly like them as much as any small game.


----------

